# How fast is to fast?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What would you think is to fast to troll for walleyes? I have caught them going pretty fast! LOL Would like to hear your experiences. 

I have caught them going 3.4 mph in inland lakes.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Warmer the water the faster the troll. Might be why the boards do well in choppy cold water for a stop and go!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've caught them many time going 3.2 - 3.5 GPS speed while targeting steelies off Cleveland, a friend of mine popped a 7 pounder on st clair this year trolling for musky at 5.0. I suppose if the fish is hungry or mad enough they will chase a bait down at high speeds.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yeah tonite we got 2 trolling at 3 so anythings poosible i gotten up to 5mph. like he siad if they're hungry and ya drag it by em' they'll eat it...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my GPS reads 2.8 to 3.2 almost 90% of the time and we do ok on walleye . never liked that slow trolling. i troll to cover water in search of fish. faster the better. however(ya knew there was one)cold water you must go slow.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I run in the 2.2-2.8 range, but kick it up from there if no fish or we are catching lots of trash fish. I have caught eyes on Erie running 3.8 GPS and they had no problems hitting the baits.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught walleye while trolling for steelhead at 3to4 gps.


----------

